# cherche mac d'occase sur bruxelles



## mattthieu (14 Septembre 2004)

bonjour

j'ai un peu regardé les annonces de macgé, mais il n'y a pas grand chose sur bruxelles. je cherche un imac G3 d'occasion, vous avez des adresses (magasin ou site d'annonces) parce que je ne trouve pas grand chose, et je ne voudrais pas acheter un mac d'occase à distance sans le voir...

d'ailleurs, à propos des petites annonces du site, une petite suggestion pour les webmasters, ce serait chouette de pouvoir sélectionner les annonces par région du vendeur... là si on tape bruxelles, il recherche que dans le corps même de l'annonce et pas dans la localisation...


----------



## ppierre (14 Septembre 2004)

Il y a http://www.tweedehandsmac.com/NewFiles/aanbod.html#imacs
c'est un magasin avec pignon sur rue, ce qui est rassurant
sinon les petites annonces d'advalvas


----------



## kertruc (14 Septembre 2004)

C'est marrant, ils ont vraiment la côte ces iMac G3...


----------



## mattthieu (15 Septembre 2004)

merci poure le tuyau pierre

j'ai sans doute trouvé mon bonheur, vous en pensez quoi ?
imac DV 400 
HD 20Gb 
ram 192
DVD
état impeccable, 290 youros

ça vaut le coup? y a panther et classic dessus apparement

pour surfer et regarder des dvd, c'est suffisant sans rajouter de ram tout de suite ou ça va vraiment ramer sévère?


----------

